# question



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

will a powerhead that is for 40 gal. work for a 55gal tank?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I believe it would work.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah should be no problem


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

It depends on how much current you want in the tank? A powerhead listed for a 40G tank will not have as much current, but that maybe what your Ps will like.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

hmmmmm try it, if doesn't work get bigger. should be fine though!


----------

